# Prendre ses cours sur l'ipad



## thomascello (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum donc tout d'abord merci de me recevoir ^^. Je suis lycéen et je veux prendre mes cours sur un ordinateur tactile. Je cherche une application sur l'ipad de reconnaissance manuscrite performant. J'ai besoin que cette application reconnaisse les lettres mais aussi les formules mathématique, physique, ... J'aimerais également qu'il soit possible de faire des schémas, des repères, enfin bref tout ce qu'un terminal scientifique a besoin. Ceci existe t il sur Ipad ? Si non connaissez vous quelque chose d'équivalent sur du PC ? 

Merci d'avance

Thomas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, quand vous dites "lycéen", cela signifie que vous voudriez prendre vos cours en note sur votre ipad... "en cours", donc au moment où le/la prof vous parle ?

Je vous pose cette question parce que je m'interroge : qu'est-ce qui peut justifier le recours à l'ipad en cours ?:mouais:

Je ne suis pas convaincu par cette solution technologique, pour plein de raisons. Notamment : l'apprentissage de la machine va vous faire perdre un temps considérable. Il y a dans l'usage du stylo et du papier un rapport intuitif et ergonomique que vous n'obtiendrez pas avec l'ipad. 

Evidemment, si je suis aussi catégorique:hein:, c'est parce que j'ai imaginé aussi que ce serait formidable de pouvoir prendre des notes sur l'ipad, toutes sortes de notes. Mais pour ce qui est de cet usage-ci - prendre des notes en cours -, l'ipad ne me semble pas au point. Il l'est pour d'autres usages : se constituer des fiches de révision, par exemple, ou des diagrammes. 

Pour ce qui est des schémas, il y a l'excellent Omnigraffle. Imindmap arrive aussi bientôt apparemment.

Franchement, je crois qu'il vous faut renverser le problème : c'est au/à la prof qu'il revient de vous simplifier le travail en vous présentant un cours élémentaire. Cela implique un abandon progressif du linéaire (des lignes, des lignes, gratter, gratter...) pour des diagrammes de toutes sortes (cartes conceptuelles, cartes heuristiques, etc. : plaisir de former des lettres et des formes ).

Faites-vous votre propre avis. Attendez d'autres avis. Allez tester l'ipad en magasin et essayez. Testez d'autres cahiers. Testez les feuilles blanches. Apprenez à prendre des notes autrement. Mais ne renoncez pas à la prise de notes manuelle. Elle est - humainement - essentielle.


----------



## thomascello (2 Juillet 2010)

Je suis une personne extrêmement désorganisé et pressé. Je travail sur feuille depuis mes débuts. Je suis un bon élève et je passe autant de temps à ranger mes cours avant de réviser un devoir que de réviser le devoir en lui même. C'est une perte de temps énorme surtout que j'ai beaucoup d'activités extra-scolaires lourdes. Je pensais donc prendre mes cours sur ordinateur tactile à l'aide d'un stylo sauf que l'ordinateur informatiserait tout ce que j'écris. Le seul endroit dans ma vie qui est rangé c'est mon ordinateur... J'ai déjà essayé l'Ipad. Il est sublime mais je ne trouve pas de solution même chez PC qui me convienne parfaitement. Ma prise de note est à mon sens déjà optimisé je suis l'un des plus rapide dans la prise de note de la classe. J'espère vous avoir convaincu. Si vous avez des applications à me proposer ou des logiciels PC je suis preneur.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Je serais donc tenté de vous dire : apprenez d'abord à vous organiser. 
Sérieusement, l'ipad est un outil extraordinaire. Mais dans le cas que vous nous présentez, le mieux est tout de même que vous concentriez vos efforts sur votre mode d'organisation : ça commence simplement par la question suivante : "lorsque je prends un cours en note sur une feuille volante, cette feuille, je la range où ?"; lorsque je prends un cours en note dans un cahier, ai-je pris soin de faire un index de mes cours avec titres, dates, pages, etc. ?
Si vous n'avez pas déjà essayé ça, différez votre achat. Ou achetez-vous un ipad pour le plaisir de vous offrir un bel outil.
Je ne veux pas vous forcer la main, mais je suis du métier : pédagogue-enseignant-formateur : le coeur du problème se trouve d'abord dans l'organisation personnelle.

Sinon, vous pouvez vous faire un avis en cliquant sur ces liens (je n'y ai pas d'actions... :rateau. Ce sont les logiciels sur lesquels je me suis informé avant de songer à m'acheter un ipad... pour y prendre également des notes...  (idées, raisonnements, projets, schémas, etc. avant de revenir PUREMENT ET SIMPLEMENT à la feuille (classée, rangée) et au cahier (quadrillé).


 Penultimate :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IutB8sJ83Q

Pour omnigraffle (que j'utilise sur mac) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWMTNMeX4yE


----------



## Agrippa II (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je me sers de mon Ipad comme élément d'appoint quand je suis dans mon école doctorale ou dans les différentes bibliothèques. La saisi est assez aisée (avec un clavier Bluetooh) et j'ai réussi pendant que je surveillais un examen (le brevet des collèges) à avancer un article. J'avoue que je suis séduit par cette machine, son poids, sa finition et fond un bon remplaçant à mon MacBook (je précise que je bosse à la maison sur mon Imac) donc en solution nomade c'est du tout bon.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, avec quel logiciel ?


----------



## thbar (2 Juillet 2010)

Hello Thomas!



thomascello a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum donc tout d'abord merci de me recevoir ^^. Je suis lycéen et je veux prendre mes cours sur un ordinateur tactile. Je cherche une application sur l'ipad de reconnaissance manuscrite performant. J'ai besoin que cette application reconnaisse les lettres mais aussi les formules mathématique, physique, ... J'aimerais également qu'il soit possible de faire des schémas, des repères, enfin bref tout ce qu'un terminal scientifique a besoin. Ceci existe t il sur Ipad ? Si non connaissez vous quelque chose d'équivalent sur du PC ?
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> Thomas



Ca ne répondra sans doute pas à toutes tes attentes (en particulier la reconnaissance manuscrite), mais le mind-mapping sur ipad pourrait être un élément de réponse (voir là si tu de demandes qu'est ce que le mind-mapping.

En complément tu pourrais peut être tester EverNote (version gratuite sur iPad), personnellement je n'ai pas accroché mais certaines personnes apprécient...

Voir également WritePad, qui elle fait clairement de la reconnaissance d'écriture (mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut en pratique et surtout en français, à tester!).

Voilà bon courage, tiens nous au courant de ce que tu mettras en place, c'est toujours intéressant!

-- Thibaut


----------



## Agrippa II (2 Juillet 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir, avec quel logiciel ?



Pages


----------



## thomascello (2 Juillet 2010)

Tout d'abord merci à vous tous pour ces réponses si nombreuses et rapides. 

domdom1 quand vous dites "faire un index de mes cours avec titres, dates, pages, etc." je le fais à chaque rentré de vacances mais pendant une à deux semaines après je recommence à mettre dans un classeur n'importe comment. Le truc c'est comme je suis plus rapide dans la prise de note et que j'ai quelques facilités je m'ennuie ( sans aucune prétention ) en cours et j'aimerais donc profiter de ce temps pour rendre mes cours plus lisibles, clairs et rangés. Les logiciels que vous proposés paraissent bons mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche. Je voudrais un logiciel de reconnaissance manuscrite (aussi bien lettres que chiffres) intégrant une partie science avec la possibilité de schémas, repères....

thbar merci pour ces logiciels. Je connaissais déjà cette technique de prise de note. Mais ce que je recherche c'est vraiment un logiciel de reconnaissance manuscrite. Mon rêve serait d'arriver en cours je sors mon ordi, je prends mon stylo (spécial ordi) et je commence à prendre mes cours normalement comme tout le monde sauf que tout ce que j'écris et reconnu par l'ordi et retranscrit. Ainsi je pourrai avoir un dossier math, physique,... sans problème de feuille volante, de cahier à prendre dans différents sens......

Encore un grand merci à vous


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

thomascello a dit:


> Je voudrais un logiciel de reconnaissance manuscrite (aussi bien lettres que chiffres) intégrant une partie science avec la possibilité de schémas, repères....


ce genre de logiciel n'existe pas dans une version telle que vous la décrivez. Il y a des logiciels qui sont plus de l'ordre du gadget qui reconnaissent un peu l'écriture manuelle, mais ce n'est pas très probant. 

A l'heure actuelle, à mon avis, on est encore dans deux types de prises de notes distincts : 

la prise de notes au stylo qui permet de saisir des mots clés, de faire des schémas et des liens (genre mind mapping, mais les logiciels de mind mapping ne sont pas très souples pour des prises de notes à la volée)

la prise de notes dactylographiées, beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide que du manuscrit, et plus efficace pour avoir quelque chose de propre et lisible. Evidemment ça demande de savoir dactylographier à l'aveugle et c'est assez rigide et lent pour insérer des images, des liens ou des formules mathématiques. 

On en est là et faut choisir entre les deux. Pour les cours, je trouve que l'iPad n'est pas le plus approprié. Profitez de l'été pour apprendre la dactylo et revenez avec un MacBook Air à la rentrée... ou alors apprenez à ranger vos affaires. Des fois, les solutions les plus simples sont les plus simples


----------



## thomascello (3 Juillet 2010)

En réalité je voudrais prendre l'ipad avec un clavier bluetooth. Comme ça je prendrais tout les cours "littéraire" grâce au clavier et tout les cours scientifique grâce à l'écran tactile.


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juillet 2010)

Si tu tapes plus vite sur un clavier que tu n'écris au stylo, ça vaut le coup. Si tu arrives à faire des reformulations, à arranger un peu le texte à la volée assez vite, également. 

Dans le cas contraire, tu vas galérer plus qu'autre chose.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2010)

1. Je comprends très bien le problème de Thomascello.
Un des avantages de l'informatique, c'est de simplifier la vie des gens désorganisés. On peut toujours leur dire de s'organiser mieux, mais en général ils ont déjà fortement essayé auparavant, d'où un léger agacement possible de leur part. 

2. La solution la plus rapide sur ordinateur reste la frappe au clavier. Les solutions d'écriture "cursive" sont inutilisables dans ce contexte. Beaucoup beaucoup trop lent.

3. Je suis très intéressé par la rapidité de frappe sur l'iPad, dans la mesure où je me pose des questions sur l'usage probable de cette machine dans une situation de prise de notes, mais tel quel à l'essai j'ai un peu de mal à me faire au clavier virtuel. Mais il m'est arrivé de prendre une réunion sur ... un iPhone (dans l'application Notes d'Apple qui reste ce qu'il y a de mieux pour cet usage).

4. Détail ennuyeux : Thomascello, t'es-tu renseigné sur la possibilité de prendre des notes sur une machine quelconque dans ton lycée. En général c'est fortement déconseillé (c'est-à-dire découragé de façon plus ou moins claire) voire interdit explicitement. Dans les lycées ces engins sont mal vus, par leur capacité à servir à autre chose qu'à prendre des notes et par les responsabilités éventuelles qui pourraient incomber à tout le monde en cas de casse. Parce que si ce n'est pas possible de ramener ton iPad, tu auras beau en avoir un ... 

5. Les petites "piques" de DomDom sur les enseignants qui devraient faire plus de schémas ainsi que sur les conseils d'applications qui vont dans ce sens plutôt que dans la prise de notes sont peu utiles dans la mesure où ça ne correspond pas à la question posée. Tu semble un maniaque des méthodes type "plan heuristique", c'est ton droit, mais ce n'est pas parce que ça cartonne en entreprise que c'est forcément si bon que ça.

6. Il est clair que pour ce qui est de l'alliance écriture-schéma-renotation après-coup, pour l'instant le papier reste la meilleure solution hardware


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Tu as le droit de prendre un outil informatique au lycée ?
Car dans le mien , on me l'a formellement interdit .


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2010)

Oui, c'est ce que disais.
Pas vraiment permis non plus où je bosse.

J'ai été obligé de rappeler aux élèves qu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment le droit de prendre des cours sur ordinateur.
C'est dommage dans la mesure où l'un d'entre eux semblait faire un usage tout à fait intelligent d'un NetBook.

Personnellement je serais pour l'autorisation des NetBooks et autre petites machines essentiellement utilisables pour de la bureautique, la dissuasion des grosses machines (mais on pourrait me dire qu'il y a discrimination, dans ce cas) et l'interdiction pure et simple de tout portable ailleurs que bien rangé dans un sac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Tu as aussi autre chose que les netbook , comme les ultras (Je vais m'acheter un Vaio TZ) .
Maintenant , c'est dommage puisque on aurait pas à se déplacer dans des salles informatiques avec des pc qui sont lents , si l'on avait nos machines .
Cependant , je ne me vois pas apprendre les leçons sur un écran , je n'ai jamais réussi (L'écran rétina changera la donne).


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2010)

Là je ne parlais pas de cours où l'informatique devient l'outil principal. 
On est  alors forcément obligés  de se déplacer dans la mesure où l'on ne peut pas demander aux élèves de ramener leur ordinateur - vu que certains n'en ont pas. 
Je parlais bien de cours pris avec l'ordinateur : certains élèves y arriveraient très bien, comme certains profs y arrivent dans des colloques, par exemple. 
Oui, les ultraportables peuvent aussi être envisagés, mais ils sont en général à des prix prohibitifs pour des lycéens (sans parler encore une fois de la responsabilité du lycée pour des machines de ce prix). De plus ils sont plus puissants et permettent plus facilement de pratiquer des activités bien peu scolaires pendant les cours.

Ce qui "coince" le plus dans les lycées, pour l'usage de l'ordinateur, c'est :
1. De voir des machines onéreuses débarquer dans des structures où la responsabilité du personnel peut être engagé (problème juridique).
2. Le fait que les élèves sont moins sérieux qu'en fac (où ils ne sont pas, normalement, contraints d'être présents) et que tout objet informatique dans la main d'un lycéen tend à se transformer pour 4/5e d'entre eux en amusette si il le permet.

Pour donner un exemple : mon iPhone me sert d'agenda et de contact direct avec la vie scolaire, l'iPhone des élèves sert de plate-forme d'envoi massif de SMS, voire de MMS, voire de MMS de photos pris en classe et de plate-forme de jeu ... Certains arrivent même apparemment à communiquer voire à jouer en réseau par bluetooth avec leurs petits camarades... On n'arrête pas le progrès ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

J'ajouterai que tous les profs ne sont pas des geeks et que pour certains les objets informatiques sont autant d'ovni, ce qui permet aux élèves pas mal de choses. Quand on ne réalise pas bien le potentiel d'un téléphone à lire des .PDF, aller sur Internet, photographier plus ou moins rapidement quelque chose ou filmer le cours, ça peut finir par devenir gênant.
On ne peut pas demander d'ailleurs aux profs d'être tous des geeks, mais ça c'est une autre histoire.

Exemple des problèmes de responsabilités : je me suis fait engueuler parce que j'ai dit à un élève que je ne préférais pas voir une machine branchée sur une prise de la classe, mais je me suis fait griller une machine sur une de ces prises. Donc je suis bien obligé de leur faire remarquer qu'il n'y a pas 35 prises et qu'ils seront en plus les premiers à venir me dire que tout est de ma faute si leur machine grille à son tour. On m'a fait remarquer que je branchais la mienne. Oui : à mes risques et périls. En plus ça lance dans des discussions oniriques sur le droit des élèves et sur l' "égalité" qu'il faudrait instaurer entre prof et élève. Mais c'est une autre histoire, comme dirait Rudyard K.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Pour les téléphones , c'est clair que c'est problématique.
Ma voisine de classe était 45minutes sur son iPhone ainsi que d'autres jouaient à des jeux en 'reseau local'.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> 5. Les petites "piques" de DomDom sur les enseignants qui devraient faire plus de schémas ainsi que sur les conseils d'applications qui vont dans ce sens plutôt que dans la prise de notes sont peu utiles dans la mesure où ça ne correspond pas à la question posée. Tu semble un maniaque des méthodes type "plan heuristique", c'est ton droit, mais ce n'est pas parce que ça cartonne en entreprise que c'est forcément si bon que ça.


- Il ne s'agit pas de piques, mais d'une question de méthodologie. 
- Qu'est-ce qu'un "maniaque" ? :mouais: 
- Une fois de plus, chaque fois que la question de la didactique est posée, il n'est pas convenable de s'interroger sur la manière dont une majorité d'enseignants conçoivent leur propre didactique : c'est à l'élève qu'il revient de s'adapter... à des méthodes dont les présupposés théoriques ne tiennent compte ni des acquis de la formation, ni des modélisations récentes de la psychologie cognitive : peut-être serait-il opportun de faire connaître aux enseignants les travaux de pédagogues comme Novak.
- Pour ce qui est de la question posée par notre lycéen, je m'inscris entièrement dans le conseil de Twinworld : la solution la plus simple est (souvent) la meilleure. C'était le sens de mes remarques : papier et stylo.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2010)

Oui, je connais la rengaine : il existe de "nouvelles méthodes" qui sont vachement mieux. Les profs sont "réactionnaires" et restent "bloqués" sur une pédagogie qui, comme chacun sait ne consiste qu'à faire ressasser des trucs par cur aux élèves.

Deux points seulement :

1. Cette caricature est distribuée à tout prof qui refuse les "nouvelles méthodes" basées sur des "études scientifiques" en "science de l'éducation". Elle ne correspond pas du tout à ce que fait un prof qui estime qu'il a surtout à faire passer un contenu et à apprendre quelque chose aux élèves, mais bon... on a l'habitude quand on est récalcitrant à la "nouvelle pédagogie" de se faire servir cette image.

2. Les "nouvelles méthodes" sont déjà utilisées depuis bientôt vingt dans la réalité et elles ont contribué à dégrader l'enseignement. Ce sont elles qui étaient à la base de ce que j'appelle la "méthode fantôme" (la méthode globale, semi-globale, à départ global, puis chut ! ça n'a jamais existé, sauf pour les élèves qui se la sont goinfrés). Ce sont ces "nouvelles méthodes" aussi qui ont transformé le français en machin structuralo-linguistique sans queue ni tête, l'enseignement des langues en ramassis de "techniques" permettant à l'élève de s'exprimer quand, par exemple on le met en "déficit d'information" (sic ! traduction : on ne lui dit pas tout sur un sujet, des anciens nuls le faisaient déjà avant, mais c'était pas scientifique, ils ne l'avaient pas écrit sur une thèse de sciences  de l'éduc).

Là où c'est le plus drôle, c'est que les tenants de la nouvelle pédagogie, gavé de gestaltisme mal digéré (les cartes heuristiques en sont un exemple) et surtout fascinés par les méthodes de l'entreprise (dont on sait qu'elles sont largement envahies par des formateurs en motivation fumeux parfois même acoquinés à des sectes) ont détruit consciencieusement les élèves pendant des années et veulent faire porter le chapeau aux profs "à l'ancienne" (tout prof refusant leur méthode étant un prof "à l'ancienne" doublé d'un vieux con)  et que maintenant ils arrivent en disant : voilà, vous voyez ce que ça donne vos méthodes !!

Mais réveillez-vous monsieur domdom. Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant, mais vos nouvelles méthodes elles arrivent, elles sont déjà là... et pour l'instant, comment dire : elles ne marchent pas.

La preuve : comment pouvez-vous proposer à un élève qui veut prendre des notes d'utiliser OmniGraffle (pour lequel j'ai beaucoup d'estime par ailleurs). Ça ne peut pas marcher ! C'est beaucoup trop lent  pour cet usage ! Qu'il le fasse sur une feuille en plus de l'écrit OK! mais comme ça sur informatique, le cours sera déjà terminé quand il aura fini trois schémas.

Je suis le premier à utiliser des schémas, du visuel (KeyNote) quand c'est possible. Mais on ne peut pas faire un cours complet là-dessus, à moins d'appauvrir monstrueusement ce qu'on dit.

Accessoirement sachez aussi que normalement les cours sont dictés sont interdits... mais réclamés par les élèves. Je résiste autant que je peux à cette demande et je trouve des compromis pour être sûr que les élèves aient des notes à la fin du cours et qu'ils soient en situation d'avoir compris le cours, mais croyez-moi, l'art est difficile, et arriver à avoir fait passer deux ou trois choses qui resteront au maximum fixées, ça dépend de plus que de quelques beaux schémas, si heuristiques soient-ils. 
L'élève doit "trouver" mais il doit aussi "apprendre" pour pouvoir trouver. Mais selon certains spécialistes il devrait trouver avant d'apprendre ou mieux trouver sans jamais apprendre. 

Descartes disait que la meilleure façon d'apprendre quelques choses était de s'affronter d'abord à la difficulté. C'était il y a quelques siècles déjà, sans sciences de l'éducation. Mais si vous croyez que c'est si facile tout en bouclant un programme, venez donc faire des cours et nous expliquer vos nouvelles sciences si formidables.

*Un grand pardon à Thomascello pour ce débordement, mais je me suis senti un peu titillé là.

Je réitère donc mon conseil, pour revenir sur le sujet
- demander si les portables sont autorisés en classe à qui de droit (l'administration)
- voir si la frappe est facile sur un iPad.

À vue de nez je dirais que ça pourrait être un super outil, mais que la frappe virtuelle me fait un peu peur pour un usage assez long.*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

"Descartes", diantre, le ton s'élève. Je le cite donc de tête : "J'ai l'esprit ainsi fait, je l'avoue, que j'ai toujours considéré comme la plus grande volupté de l'étude, non point d'écouter les raisonnements d'autrui, mais de les découvrir moi-même par mes propres ressources." Descartes, _Règles pour la direction de l'esprit_ (début de la règle X).
Vous n'ignorez donc pas que Descartes a conçu les termes d'une épistémologie constructiviste. C'est de cette méthodologie-ci que je parle lorsque j'invoque les schémas heuristiques et les cartes conceptuelles.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2010)

Je l'ignore... J'attends la définition de "constructiviste".
Descartes est et reste un philosophe, je ne crois pas que l'enrôler après-coup dans des théories qui ne le concerne pas fasse avancer le débat.
Mais de toute façon ce n'est pas le lieu de ce genre de discussion.
Accessoirement vous citez "de mémoire" le passage auquel je me référais, merci.

J'aimerais juste éviter de voir des critiques infondées sur les professeurs et leur enseignement suranné fleurir au gré des forums.

Maintenant je vous signale qu'écouter réellement les autres est aussi une bonne chose, et que répondre de manière idéologique à côté de leur demande n'est pas non plus une preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. Avant de critiquer ceux qui n'écoutent pas, encore faut-il écouter soi-même.

Je cesse de répondre sur ce sujet pour ne pas polluer le post.


----------



## Pierre@ (4 Juillet 2010)

L'idéal, ce serait de pouvoir écrire sur une sorte d'écran hi-tech blanc, éventuellement muni d'un fin quadrillage servant de guide, construit dans un matériau léger, extra-fin, recyclable et très bon marché, en se servant de stylets sans fil facilement transportables (par exemple dans une poche) malgré une autonomie de plusieurs semaines (plusieurs couleurs d'écriture seraient disponibles; quatre seraient même réunies dans la version "haut de gamme"). 

L'apprentissage de cette technologie futuriste s'effectuerait en à peine deux ou trois ans, pendant l'enfance, dans des centres dédiés répartis sur tout le territoire financés par les impôts et dont les accès seraient sécurisés par des membres des forces de l'ordre reconnaissables à leurs gilets fluorescents!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Maintenant je vous signale qu'écouter réellement les autres est aussi une bonne chose, et que répondre de manière idéologique à côté de leur demande n'est pas non plus une preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. Avant de critiquer ceux qui n'écoutent pas, encore faut-il écouter soi-même.
> 
> Je cesse de répondre sur ce sujet pour ne pas polluer le post.


 
Vous avez bien raison.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (4 Juillet 2010)

Jolie passe d'arme! Nous sommes un peu sorti de la question de départ ! 
Une seule question (et réponse ) : est on autorisé à utiliser un ordi pour prendre des cours au lycée ? Clairement non, je ne connais pas un établissement (j'y travaille) qui l'autorise en dehors de la scolarisation d'élèves handicapés. En fac cela devient possible.
A mon avis fin de la discussion


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Juillet 2010)

Il m'a été difficile de me retenir pour ne pas prêter main forte à mon cher confrère.
Notre lycéen m'a tout l'air d'avoir besoin d'un...newton!

Pour le moment, le seul point où je puis rejoindre notre "pédagogue-enseignant-formateur", c'est celui ci: l'ipad n'est pas adapté à l'usage voulu.:rose:

Maintenant, sur l'informatique à l'école, je m'interroge sur la logique de maintenir des investissements lourds pour construire des "salles info" qui servent, trois fois l'an, de point d'accès web, alors que tous les élèves, quasiment, ont à leur disposition leurs propres terminaux mobiles d'accès web. Souvent plus rapides, plus ergonomiques, plus puissants que les pauvres PC windows 3.1 du conseil général ou régional (rayer l'administration inutile) Ne pas les utiliser en cours est, à mon sens, une erreur.

Mais chaque prof est maitre dans sa classe  (pour moi, je sais, je suis un affreux réactionnaire tenant des savoirs-savants (et savon), un inflexible magister en blouse grise vomissant son savoir sur des hordes terrifiées d'élèves brimés, martyrisés, opprimés, mais libérés par la voie lumineuse de l'avenir radieux de la péda"gogo"gie nouv... mince, je me laisse emporter....).

Ceci dit, plutôt que de "prendre les cours", vos profs pourraient tout simplement les mettre sur le web (je le fais depuis.... 1998...). Des élèves de terminale devraient, si les domdomites ne les avait pas (dé)formés, être capable d'utiliser leurs cours pour demander des éclaircissements, réaliser des expériences, noter et demander des extensions et des précisions, plutôt que d'écrire ce qui est déjà écrit (mais sauront ils, alors, l'apprendre, alors que jusque là on leur a demandé d'en apprendre si peu...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Des élèves de terminale devraient, si les domdomites ne les avait pas (dé)formés, être capable d'utiliser leurs cours...


De quoi parlez-vous donc ? De quelle expérience vous faites-vous l'écho ? Sur quels faits pouvez-vous fonder ce que vous dites ? 
Nous sommes en plein malentendu. Si nous ne parlions pas sous x, si nous déclinions nos identités et discutions à visages découverts, notre échange aurait une autre allure.
C'est l'intérêt de la parole vive. Vous ne croyez pas ?


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Juillet 2010)

Quelques clics vous permettrons, cher domdom one, de savoir qui je suis.... et de quoi je parle...


----------



## steinway59 (29 Mars 2011)

Je déterre le topic, certes un peu tard, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais!

Possesseur d'un iPad depuis peu de jours, me suis mis (suis prof) a regarder tout ce qu'on pouvait faire avec...

Pour répondre a la question initiale : l'application NoteShelf répond exactement a ce que tu veux faire, tu gardes ton écriture manuscrite et tu peux imprimer si besoin, bien sur schémas et autres sont possibles!
Mais la tape sur le clavier de l'ipad est, je trouve, bien agréable en mode paysage.

Et pour un stylet, j'ai commandé le Dagi 501 ... Apparemment il est l'un des meilleurs sur le marché.. Plusieurs tests existent sur le net.

N'en déplaise à certains, je suis convaincu que l'ipad est le cartable idéal pour un lycéen ou étudiant! Livres numériques, prises de notes manuscrites, schémas, annotations de pdf, impression, il sait tout faire!

Là suis en phase de découverte de l'outil mais pour l'instant suis bien emballé!


----------



## Supernoux (3 Décembre 2011)

Tombant sur ce vieux sujet que je juge néanmoins d'actualité, je confirme le dernier message.
Noteshelf est fantastique pour la prise de notes surtout pour des personnes "désorganisées". D'ailleurs je tiens à dire ici que ce n'est pas une question de désorganisation dont souffre ce jeune homme mais d'une organisation de pensée différente c'est à dire une forme de pensée non linéaire et plus rapide que la moyenne qu'ont environs 2 à 3% de la population et qu'on appelle par abus de langage les "surdoués". Ces personnes différentes ont souvent du mal à gérer leurs études car ils pensent très vite mais différemment. Je connais bien la question...

Pour ma part j'utilise justement l'ipad de façon très profitable pour écrire un roman. J'utilise noteshelf pour la prise d'idées et notes en manuscrit car comme ce jeune homme mes idées ne me viennent pas de façon linéaire et les reclasser par la suite était jusque la un vrai casse-tête! Je peux poser pele-mêle mes idées recherches, inclure des photos shemas etc... Puis tout se classe et se déplace en un clin d'oeil et je peux enfin laisser tomber les multiples carnets et feuilles volantes éparpillées partout chez moi! En plus c'est beau et super agréable à manipuler.

Pour l'écriture du roman proprement dit, j'utilise Writepad depuis quelque temps et je peux vous assurer que ça fonctionne très bien! J'aime écrire à la main et là encore comme tout ne me vient pas dans l'ordre, c'est un gain de temps inestimable. La reconnaissance apprend de ma façon d'écrire et l'appli s'améliore au fur et à mesure. J'utilise la fonction copie-colle pour envoyer mon texte sur Pages au fur et à mesure.

Moi aussi j'ai investi dans un stylet Dagi qui est après mes recherches le meilleur qui soit. Voilà si ça peut aider. Personnellement, je trouve l'idée de prendre des cours sur iPad excellente pour ce genre de personne. Bien sur c'est comme tout, ça n'ira pas forcément à tout lycéen car le degré de maturité compte beaucoup aussi mais je comprends tout à fait que ça puisse aller comme un gant à ce jeune homme.

Au fait mon post a été entièrement écrit avec Writepad french.


----------

